# كتاب Pdf عن الحوائط السانده



## engmohamad (27 يونيو 2008)

كتاب اكثر من رائع عن الحوائط السانده
http://www.4shared.com/file/52969031/7e8158f/RETAINING_WALL.html


----------



## م محسن (27 يونيو 2008)

شكراااا جزيلااا وبااارك الله فيك


----------



## شمس الدين سوق أهرس (27 يونيو 2008)

*شكر*

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا لكن الملف لاينزل عني ياريت لو ترفعه مرة تانية لاني محتاج الموضوع ضروري


----------



## engmohamad (27 يونيو 2008)

*رابط على الموقع مباشرة*

اى خدمة ورجاء الدعاء


----------



## eng.zsm (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي مهندس محمد


----------



## an engineer (28 يونيو 2008)

يارب لا تحرمهم الاجر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## صلاح الشافعي (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنشائي (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هالمعلومات الطيبه . :20:


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (28 يونيو 2008)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا لكن الملف لاينزل عني ياريت لو ترفعه مرة تانية لاني محتاج الموضوع ضروري


 

نعم اخى الكريم ياريت لو ترفعه مرة تانية


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (29 يونيو 2008)

جدا" يابشمهندس كنت في حاجة لهذه المعلومات....


----------



## kefah (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

